# Video Game Systems



## locker (Apr 13, 2015)

Hay Y'all what video game systems do you have? This list is of last and current gen systems but do you have an older system that is not listed please feel free to post it in the comments.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 13, 2015)

Would this not be better in the Gamers' Lounge section of the forums?
I have an Xbox One, Xbox 360 and a PC although I only really play the PC as Xbox One doesn't have many exclusive titles.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 13, 2015)

Wii, Wii U, 3DS, PS3, PS4.
Also a wicked fast new MacBook Pro to play Sims 4 on.


----------



## Improv (Apr 13, 2015)

I have a 3DS & a PS3.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Apr 13, 2015)

DS and 3DS. I have a Wii too but I forgot to click on the option.


----------



## Zedark (Apr 13, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Wii, Wii U, 3DS, PS3, PS4.
> Also a wicked fast new MacBook Pro to play Sims 4 on.



Is sims 4 better than 3?


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Apr 13, 2015)

I have all Nintendo errythang. According to that list. 

I have a PS2, and have been contemplating getting the PS4, but money doesn't just pile up as a college student.


----------



## Manzanas (Apr 13, 2015)

A friend of mine always tells me "why get a console when you can be part of The Glorious PC Master Race?"

I don't have a gaming PC, I just have a 3DS so I don't know what to answer to that...


----------



## Fhyn_K (Apr 13, 2015)

I have them all.

In regards to Sims 4. Like all the other Sims games on PC, they heavily rely on the expansions to really make the game fun. Sims 4's base game is fun by itself but at the moment Sims 3 is the better choice if you have expansions on it.


----------



## Envy (Apr 13, 2015)

Out of that list I own a Wii (well... No, nevermind. I gave it to friends. Oops), Wii U, DS (broken), 3DS, and PS3.



Zedark said:


> Is sims 4 better than 3?



Depends on what you want, I suppose. But I'm just being nice there. Although I had plenty of complaints about The Sims 3, The Sims 4 has very little redeeming qualities from what I've seen. But that's coming from someone who has been playing since The Sims 1 and has very high standards for the series now. The Sims 4 flunks as a base-game (added very little to differentiate it from The Sims 3's base game), and that pretty much flunks it altogether since I already have The Sims 3. Even though the Expansion Pack looks pretty good. I wish they could make that Expansion Pack for The Sims 3. >.>


----------



## Tao (Apr 13, 2015)

The only ones I don't have are PS4, Xbone and Vita.

I plan to get a PS4 in the future when it has a library large enough for me to bother with it. So far, most of it is available on PS3 as well so I don't see the point. 



Obviously (as I said) I have a PS3, as well as a silver PS2 and a PS1.

I have an N64, a Gamecube, a DS, a 3DS XL, a Wii U, a Game Boy Advance, Game Boy Color, Game Boy Advance SP and the original yellow brick that is the Game Boy. 

An Xbox Crystal and an original Xbox 360, both of which gather dust (dunno why I even have them).

I also have my laptop. It's not the greatest gaming device ever but I still game on it quite a bit.



In the household we have 2 PS3's, 3 3DS's and about 6 DS's.

Though all the ones I listed are mine. I don't let anybody use them. My parents don't want to anyway and I just don't trust my brother and sister with them (with good reason).




Manzanas said:


> A friend of mine always tells me "why get a console when you can be part of The Glorious PC Master Race?"
> 
> I don't have a gaming PC, I just have a 3DS so I don't know what to answer to that...




That kind of attitude from PC gamers is what turns me away from playing on PC...And I say that as somebody that also games on PC. It's just such an awful, self absorbed attitude. 

There are pros and cons to both platforms. It generally just depends on preference. I prefer consoles personally.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 13, 2015)

everything except a PS4 and the Microsoft consoles

planning on getting PS4 later though


----------



## Envy (Apr 13, 2015)

Manzanas said:


> A friend of mine always tells me "why get a console when you can be part of The Glorious PC Master Race?"



That moment where their supposedly joking title actually describes perfectly how they think of themselves.

I really dislike the gaming community in general for being so intolerant of others' tastes, but the PC gaming community really does take the cake.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Apr 13, 2015)

I've got all of those except for the PS4.


----------



## Joy (Apr 13, 2015)

I have DS ( gave to my sister), 3DS, PC, and Xbox 360 (my brother's).
I use my PC the most though for The Sims ( 2,3, and 4)and my 3ds for all handheld games


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Apr 13, 2015)

I have all of the last gen consoles (Wii, PS3, 360, DS Lite) and 2 new Gen consoles (PS4 & 3DS)


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 14, 2015)

A PC/laptop obviously.. NES, GBA SP, PS Vita, New 3ds XL

Can't play on the NES though, I should get it repaired and sell it but idk it'd probably cost as much.

Sold off most of my games a few years ago


----------



## Dustmop (Apr 14, 2015)

From that list, I have two (dead) 360s in my closet, an Elite and a Slim; a super old fat, platinum DS; a pink and white 3DS XL; and a black Wii U.

I also have two N64s, a Dreamcast, a Gamecube, a PS2 slim, two Gameboy Colors, and three regular old Gameboys. And I have a gaming PC and a semi-competent laptop.

Of those, my PC and 3DS see the most use. My Wii U is getting there, but I still need to build up a library for it. My game shelf looks so sad. :c


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

All of the above.

I also have a GBA, Game Gear, Sega Genesis, Sega Dreamcast, Gamecube, PS1, & a N64.


----------



## oswaldies (Apr 14, 2015)

What is a "PS"? ; v ;;


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 14, 2015)

sailoreamon said:


> What is a "PS"? ; v ;;


It's an abbreviation for "PlayStation"


----------



## MissHappyNarwhal (Apr 14, 2015)

In our entire household, we own a
Wii
Wii U
PS3
PSVita
4 DSes
4 3DSes


----------



## Flop (Apr 14, 2015)

Sorry, but GameCube hands-down


----------



## Coach (Apr 15, 2015)

I have:

Wii 
DS (We have 3 in our household, lol)
3DS (xl)
Xbox 360

And not mentioned:
Play Station (1)


----------



## lazuli (Apr 15, 2015)

ive only ever owned a DS lite, DSi, and a 3DS.
meanwhile, my brother has had a gameboy color, gameboy advance SP, gamecube, ps1, ps2, ps3, psp, ps vita, and 3ds. no xbox junk for us.


----------



## matt (Apr 15, 2015)

I have DS LITE, 3DS, Wii, PlayStation 4 and a Wii u


----------



## Orieii (Apr 15, 2015)

I own all gaming systems except for the Playstation handhelds (but I do own 1 PS mobile system.. I forgot what it was called orz). I also don't own XBOX One


----------



## Kitkatkat123 (Apr 26, 2015)

Sony and Nintendo for life! Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## MittensDaFourth (Apr 26, 2015)

I currently own a PS3, PS4, and 3DS. In the past I owned a GameCube, PS2, Xbox 360, GameBoy Advance SP, DS, Wii and DSi. I want to get a WiiU (mainly for Xenoblade Chronicles X).


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 26, 2015)

I have a 3ds and a ps vita.  I prefer portable handheld systems to the tv connected ones.


----------



## Benevoir (Apr 26, 2015)

I currently own a 3DS, PS2, and a Wii (no games though) given by my mum's coworker. Used to own a PS3 until somehow it went missing when we moved houses last year.


----------



## mdchan (Apr 27, 2015)

My brother and I had/have to share a lot of the consoles we got as kids, so if those are counted, we have:
NES
SNES
N64
Sega Genesis
Playstation
PS2

The ones I actually own are the handhelds:
Gameboy Pocket
Gameboy Color
Gameboy Advance
Gamegear (which unfortunately no longer works)

Plus the 3ds and 3ds XL (no special versions; I actually got the cheapest ones, and on sale, in order to be able to afford them).


----------



## Temari (Apr 27, 2015)

Let's see...
Gamecube
Wii
Xbox 360
PlayStation 2
DS lite
3 3DSes
and a WiiU...

I believe that's it? We used to have more, but for some reason whenever we move, we seem to lose games and devices...

We only really use the WiiU though lol. We also have a lot of computers so those get used pretty often as well ovo;;


----------



## infinikitten (Apr 28, 2015)

I used to have one of practically everything, I think. I collected consoles once upon a time, but I ended up selling the ones I had no games for since I like to actually _use_ the things I collect (lol, go figure) rather than just displaying them and watching them gather dust forever. I think what's left right now, between what I've got and what my partner brought into the house, would be:

Playstation 1, 2, 3 and 4 (we are absolutely and unapologetically a Sony household)
The original NES, two SNESs (found one for like $5 at a yard sale which was RIDICULOUS)
Original Gameboy, gave my old Gameboy Color / Advance to some kids, gave the Advance SP to my younger sister
Dreamcast is around here somewhere but I lost my copy of Jet Grind Radio so I'm probably gonna sell the system
PSP's around here somewhere as well
N64, and a Wii that refuses to read Gamecube games
Two Gamecubes, one that my sister broke when I still lived with the fam and one that actually works

I hardly even remember what I've gotten rid of at this point, just that the collection used to be a lot more extensive. I worked at a Gamestop for a while when I was 17ish and used to buy whatever we didn't accept for trade with whatever cash I had in my pockets, haha. My managers weren't too happy about it but w/e, I made some scores that way. Kinda miss that place sometimes, even. /gasp

(I dunno if I should bother adding my gaming PC to the list. My partner and I both saved for ages and built nice desktops for ourselves but he plays on PC a lot more than I do. I use my computer for everything else under the sun BESIDES gaming it seems.)


----------



## Chris (Apr 29, 2015)

Wow, that's uhh, a kind of random assortment. 

Of the poll options: 


 Wii U
 DS
 3DS
 PS3
 PS4

Wii U, 3DS XL, PS3, and PS4 are all love. If people ask me what consoles I play they are the ones I list. Although, to be honest, I'll gladly sell my PS3 if they re-release Kingdom Hearts 1.5  + 2.5, and the Final Fantasy 13 trilogy, on PS4. I think KH is very likely given how FFX + X-2 are getting another re-release next month when the PS3 remaster only came out March 2014. 

I do have a DS Lite that I'd been using up until March 2013, but I didn't touch it after buying a new 3DS. I'd originally bought one in September 2011, but sold it six months later because I didn't like the 3D. I only upgraded because of ACNL and Pok?mon X & Y getting release dates... and because my DS Lite was dying while I was trying to play through SoulSilver. Terrible battery life + dead pixels = not fun.

Xbox 360 should technically be on that list too, but I don't really think of it is as mine so I didn't vote for it. I don't like it - my Dad got an Xbox 360 Elite and gave me his old one. I tried a couple of his games, and bought a couple secondhand for myself from franchises I liked, but I'm just not much of an Xbox person. My Dad also has an Xbox One that I've only been using to play one game.

I previously owned a Wii as well, but I gave it away to Meg-Mog last summer. It got very little use in the eight years I owned it. 

In the past I've also had a PS1, PS2, Xbox, Gamecube, GameBoy, GBC, GBA, GBA SP, original DS, and two original 3DS. My Dad also leant me his PSP in 2010 and never asked for it back despite me offering, so it sits in a drawer next to my bed. I only used it only for one game, which got a re-release on the PS3 in 2014 anyway.


----------



## EndlessElements (Apr 29, 2015)

i have a DS, 3DS, GBA SP, Wii, Wii U, Gamecube, N64, Sega Genesis, Sega Dreamcast, PS2, PS3, PS4, Xbox 360 and a PC


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2015)

I have some not on the list, but what I have there are the following:
DS
3DS(of course)
PS3

My DS lite is quite special to me because back then, I really wanted one then one night, I had a dream where my brother and I got one each. Coincidentally, that was the night my parents actually bought one for each of us as a Christmas Gift. And on Christmas, our parents told us to open this big box since it's our gift. Upon opening it, it was full of clothes and also a smaller box. Upon opening the smaller box, it was a DVD player box and we just left it aside until our parents told us to open it and inside was 2 black DS Lites, one for each of us.

As time passed, after going on and off with my DS addiction, they announced Pokemon X and Y. I thought that this would be a really great time to get a 3DS since my DS lite's hinge was already broken and I wanted to play Pokemon XY as well as the newer games like MH3U and Animal Crossing New Leaf. My dad noticed that I wanted one and asked my if I wanted one. I told him yes. My dad then told me that he'll get me one since I did not get anything for Christmas the year before(Brother got an iPad Mini, but I didn't need one since I had an iPad 2). I told him that I wanted an XL, but was still waiting for a color I wanted since the colors at that time did not appeal to me. Pink was out of the question since it'll be pretty weird for a guy to have a pink 3DS and Blue and Red looked kinda kiddy to me. I then read that Black was coming out. I was extremely excited. We then bought it when it came out and with it, I got MH3U as my first game.

My dad just got us a new TV since our old one broke. This one was bigger at 32 inches whereas the older one was at 19. It then dawned on me, I want a console in the room to use the TV with. My brother and I then agreed on a PS3. The PS4 was already coming out at that time, but we still went with the PS3 because it was cheaper and I wanted to play Gran Turismo 6.


----------



## Milleram (May 3, 2015)

I'm a Nintendo girl. I buy every Nintendo system they release.


----------

